# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  PHP, извлечение данных из массива

## skatet

Всем привет!
Подскажите пж, нужно сформировать такую html-таблицу:

tovarid masha pasha natasha
pencil   1         0        1
book    1         2        0
glue     1         1        1  

данные хранятся в MySQL таблицах: tovars users и logs 

вопрос - после запроса SELECT * FROM logs и помещения данных в массив данных - как можно из полученного массива данных вывести нужную html-таблицу где в столбце определенного юзера напротив каждого вида товара выводить именно кол-во покупок этим юзером данного товара?

Заранее Всех Благодарю!

----------


## Skit25

К сожалению нет времени ответить. Но дам наводку ;) Гугл или Яша по запросам: вывод из mysql в HTML. Циклы foreach, for, while, операторы if, else, echo
Выбираешь из базы все что нужно, далее запускаешь цикл, в котором формируешь нужную структуру таблицы (<td>,<tr> и тп).
Формирование происходит условиями. Все зависит от структуры самой БД.

---------- Post added at 19:03 ---------- Previous post was at 18:58 ----------

Ничесибе, а на дату -то не глянул :)

----------


## Anonimys

> Всем привет!
> Подскажите пж, нужно сформировать такую html-таблицу:
> 
> tovarid masha pasha natasha
> pencil   1         0        1
> book    1         2        0
> glue     1         1        1  
> 
> данные хранятся в MySQL таблицах: tovars users и logs 
> ...


Сначала создаёте пустые таблицы в html , Затем (Скрипт Для обработки должен находиться там же где и форма) после получения данных из БД записываете их в массив, выводите в нужном месте таблиц

----------

